

Spoof of classic O'Reilly geek book cover - zoowar
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/02/04/spoof-of-classic-ore.html

======
dexen
The actual generator of the spoof covers: <http://www.oreillymaker.com/>

And some hand-picked ones: <http://oreillymaker.blogspot.com/>

~~~
pasbesoin
I recall this from some years ago. I don't know whether it's original, piggy-
backs someone else, or is a rip off -- or whether it's the site where I first
saw this.

Anyway, the domain name sounds familiar, and these are some of the first
O'Reilly parodies I saw.

<http://www.bofhcam.org/co-larters/> [aka "oreally.com"]

------
tzs
To be funny, O'Reilly parodies need to get the design right. That one is too
far off in the design, making it just embarrassing. In particular, the title
font is too small, leaving it lost in a sea of white.

